# Karaoke night!



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The moment you looked forward to (or dreaded) has arrived: it's karaoke night and it's your turn to go to the stage and sing - optionally after a few alcoholic beverages. The computer has all songs from all genres to choose from. So... what will it be?

Please just post one song (or more later in the thread), and please, please, please, do not record and upload your effort. :devil:

My first pick:

*Queen - Crazy little thing callled love.*


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

EŠČE SOM SA NEOŽENIL





it has some funny lyrics "I have not even been married yet, and my wife already beats me...."


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

My go-to is generally "Faithfully" by Journey.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A tie: Hoagy Carmichael's immortal _Stardust_ or Cole Porter's _Begin the Beguine_.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I once got an honorary mention the one time I was pushed into karaoke when I was new in town. Let It Be by you know who.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

The Elements - Tom Lehrer


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I only ever consented to do karaoke on on occasion - I must have been quite alcoholically elevated as I did two songs one after the other but not so drunk that I can't remember what they were. The first was...

The Dave Clark Five - _Glad All Over_


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

No question, the old Temptations hit, My Girl, because I'd be singing it to my girl.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My karaoke standard is The Doors - People are Strange, Neil Young - Rocking in the Free World or, if I'm really hammered, Green Day - Basket Case. My son has a clip of me doing Basket Case. It's not pretty.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another favourite of mine:

Beatles - Back in the USSR.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Peaches en Regalia - Frank Zappa.
(if you ever hear me sing you'll understand why).


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My Way Frank Sinatra

This is ambitious, I know, but however it turns out on Karaoke Night, I get to do it my way.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Holocene - Bon Iver

Singing this song conjures ups the singer and the crowd's memories of their hometown. This is my go to song to cap Karaoke night.

The song: 





Best clean version I found on YouTube for karaoke:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Since I admittedly cannot sing, guess it's going to have to be "Innocent When You Dream," Tom Waits.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another one that I like to spring upon the audience is 

Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shaking all over


----------

